# K2 Lien FS?



## Snowbeard (Mar 6, 2012)

Has anyone ridden these and have any feedback on them? Thinking about putting them on my Coda and/or Westmark.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I rode ATs last year on my Derby and the FS have been my dailys on my Aether.

Definitely less of a power driver binding with the Tripod base. Basically consider them a more dialed Contact Pro. You have similar later flex, but the pods drive all the energy front to back more like a regular binding. It's a skatier surfier feel of response.

I'd say they'd match great to a Westmark camber or rocker, or a Coda rocker. On a Coda Camber they might feel a little too loose side to side.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nivek- what's your take on the AT's this year? Specifically is the stiffness/response similar to the formula, and/or the malavita, cartel? I still ride formulas from a couple of years back and like them a lot...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The AT didn't change. The tripod base definitely changes the way it feels, overall the performance is similar to the Formula, just with Tripod. Since pretty much everyone is familiar with the way the Contact Pro feels, the Tripod feels like that but more powerful front to back. They're really solid and definitely earned their spot as my daily binding.


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

Soft urethane highbacks if that matters to you on the FS v the nylon on the AT. I have the FS and it feels less responsive than the formula so I would imagine the AT would feel about the same as the formula except giving you a little more play in the straps and that tripod base. I'm undecided if I like the ankle strap but overall like the binding.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I have the FS and like them. Although, I've already had to get two separate parts ordered placed by me to K2. Good news is K2 has been helpful. 

The first was because bindings didn't include the correct mounting disc, and the second was because I need new ladders since they got chewed from tightening. So, I'll have to tweak the bindings a little more when I get the new ladders. 

I have the 2015 FS on my Funslinger. I think they pair very well. I really don't notice the tripod tech at all, to be honest, but the bindings are responsive despite being softer. I can flex them very nicely for buttering also. 

I really like the bindings with the board they're on. Not sure how much I'd like them on my other stiffer, more aggressive boards, however.

Bottom line, I dig them a lot.


----------

